
Interactive Voyager Golden Record - jmadsen
https://www.damninteresting.com/voyager-golden-record/
======
DrScump
No apparent way to pause the playback, so allow appropriate time.

------
brudgers
Direct link to interactive:
[http://voyager.damninteresting.com/](http://voyager.damninteresting.com/)

